# Brand New Leather Jacket-YouTube



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=wq_lhlIn1e0


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

For those who do not like full screen.

Chuck Norris's body temperature is 98.6 degrees... Celsius.


----------

